# Some people are unreal!!



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok this is a true story it happened to me about 4 hours ago and I'm still in shock, a lady just came up to me and asked if she could have rupert for £1,000. Seriously??!! 
I offered her two children for the same price but funnily enough she declined!! What is it with some people?
People come up and just start fussing over him and don't even ask, even when i have my German shepherd who is really overprotective of me and doesn't like people walking quickly toward me, they go all stupid and risk him for a bit of rupert loving!! The mind boggles and I'm still in shock!!

Please share your 'stupid people' stories!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Just be careful there's so many chis being taken at the moment


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

michele said:


> Just be careful there's so many chis being taken at the moment


My sister in law told me that too, it's scary


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have people always running up to Amberleah and lady let her 3 or 4 year run up while Amberleah was peeing. excuse me but 1 she is busy 2 she bites I said to her. OMG!! 
they gets stolon around here too. that be horrible if some one took her and because she is sick needs special food. I keep close eye on her.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I like your response...she's might as well have asked to buy one of your children. Who would ask to buy someone's pet?! Mylo has just become clear to go out on walks so when I took him out yesterday and the day before a lot of people stopped to stroke him...the only one that stroked him and asked was a child, all of the adults just rushed ahead to stroke him and one even picked him up without asking. It's a good job he loves people because I wouldn't have a chance to tell them otherwise.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

A few days ago I walked to the pet store near my house. Roughly 1/2 mile away. The trip there was uneventful. Tyler got his nails cut I bought a few things that I wanted for my dogs and left. On my way home I had to walk buy a bunch of stores because the pet store is in a strip mall. A lady walked out of the store with her grandson and just stopped. Penelope loves the attention of people once she gets to know them but acts all shy. Tyler is the complete opposite hates people and it takes him forever to warm up to people and I'm afraid he will try and bite them even though when he does bite its not hard more of a playful bite but it still bother's me. 

Well the lady just stops there blocking my way through I slowly walk by and keep the dogs close to me. She then thanks me for letting them see my dogs. Ugh. It wouldn't been so bad but she clearly could care less that her young grandson maybe 2 years old was there and just kept going on and on about how cute they were and having her grandson trying to look at them and get him interested in them. 

I don't like when people just randomly try to pet my dogs if they ask I will let them pet Penelope when they ask about Tyler I for warn them and I try to distract him so they can pet him too. I'm just more cautious with him.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What is wrong with you ladies, speak up!!! 

There's one word that works very well in ALL situations, stops people, idiots and morons dead in their tracks, even children understand it .... a very loud, forceful, "DON'T!!!" and keep on movin' - your dog doesn't get touched, they end up crimson if there's other people, idiots and morons around, everyone's happy and/or learnt a lesson - could it be any more simple than that?

I used this all the time when the aforesaid people, idiots & morons used to try & get to my preemie when he first came home still less than half the size of even the smallest baby and it worked a treat!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I say, "Please don't touch him." Even though Toby is friendly, it is obnoxious to be trying to shop/walk/get somewhere and have to deal with people. It's okay to give compliments, but I don't want all these strange people assuming that it is okay to touch him. When people are polite and ask, or if it is a little kid, I don't mind at all. It's just rude to assume.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't like confrontation, must be my English stiff upper lip! I'd tell them to back off if it bothered him or I thought they were being rough or dangerous or I'd say that I had to go if I was trying to get somewhere but since we're taking it slow with learning to walk on a lead I figure meeting different people is a good thing for him. 

I was a bit bothered by the old lady who picked him up without asking but I've seen her around frequently and she's just had her yorkie put to sleep and she seemed so sad and so grateful to spend time with a dog that I felt sorry for her.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Once I went to Petsmart with Stella and this kid came running up to us. She didn't bother asking to pet her or anything, but started doing it anyway. Then after I moved on, she grabbed a squeaky toy and kept sneaking up behind us around every corner and squeaking it to get my dog's attention. It was super annoying. Fortunately, Stella was a saint and tolerated it just fine.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

There is a Maltese named Lulu on the other forum I am on that just died because a customer in the store that her mom owns picked her up. Witnesses say the woman then picked Lulu up over her head and dropped her. The woman said she didn't--who knows--but Lulu was so seriously injured she had surgery--didn't respond well from the surgery, then was so severly burned at the vet from being put on a heating pad after surgery that she just couldn't recovery from all that injury and died. HEARTBREAKING! All this because someone held someone elses dog. Please don't let people hold your dogs because they are enamoured and think they are so adorable. It only takes a split second to change the life of your precious dog and you forever.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> There is a Maltese named Lulu on the other forum I am on that just died because a customer in the store that her mom owns picked her up. Witnesses say the woman then picked Lulu up over her head and dropped her. The woman said she didn't--who knows--but Lulu was so seriously injured she had surgery--didn't respond well from the surgery, then was so severly burned at the vet from being put on a heating pad after surgery that she just couldn't recovery from all that injury and died. HEARTBREAKING! All this because someone held someone elses dog. Please don't let people hold your dogs because they are enamoured and think they are so adorable. It only takes a split second to change the life of your precious dog and you forever.


That's so horrible. Poor thing. The vets really should have known better as well. The lady took me by surprise when she picked him up, but I'll be more careful in future.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> That's so horrible. Poor thing. The vets really should have known better as well. The lady took me by surprise when she picked him up, but I'll be more careful in future.


That was the 2nd Maltese on that forum that had been badly burned in the last month by heating pads used after surgery by a totally different vet. If I ever have a dog to have surgery again I WILL be sure a heating pad is NOT used after surgery to keep them warm. About letting people hold my dog--I never would have thought that someone would drop my dog before this, but it could happen and then it can't be undone. I just don't think I'm going to let anyone hold my dog for the sake of manners at the expense of what could happen. I don't think you need to be rude, I think you can just say whether someone attempts to take the dog without asking or if they do ask, "I'm sorry, I just don't feel comfortable letting people hold him. You never know what might happen," Then, don't worry about waht they think. these are strangers off the street you will never see again. That woman who no longer has her precious Lulu will never lay eyes on the stranger that for all intents and purposes ended her life that day.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not sure if I've just had good luck or if people are better about it around here, but rarely do people touch Chloe without asking or holding their hand out and letting her come to them. I'm ok with either of those. Sometimes I even have to tell people they can pet her. Especially children. I've never had a child pet her without being given permission first. I'm always very careful about watching her body language when people are petting her though. She's never bitten, growled, or scratched anyone, but sometimes she looks really uncomfortable when people are too enthusiastic when they see her. She's also scared of kids that she doesn't know generally. Chloe's trainer told me that it's very important to watch our dogs body language when people are giving them attention. They can't speak up when they are uncomfortable and we have to be their advocates.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

This one time tiny and I were at the dog park and this man came up to me and offered to buy my tiny, he pulled out his wallet and offered all of his money! He had a dog too, a male chi name kudos. He said that tiny looked a lot like him and wanted to buy tiny for him as a mate/partner, I told him that she was spayed but he said he didn't want to breed them he just wanted kudos to have a lady partner that "suited" him lol. But yea, it's ridiculous how people react to chi's. I also agree that chi stealing is on rise! I'm so afraid of penny and tiny being stolen because of there size. Tiny and penny are the smallest dog at the dog park and in town it seems. I also have a lot of problems with attracting people and ESP children, they all run to penny in a frenzy and she runs under my chair in fear. This one time a girl ran off with penny in one hand!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

When I am at Petco or Petsmart and I see somone even looking like they are coming toward me and the dogs. I scoop them up and hold them high enough so they can't touch them. especially Tinkerbelle cause she is so tiny. However, on the other hand if there are tiny ones in a stroller. I will take Tinkerbelle to them. Take their hand and help them to pet gentle. It is good for Tinkerbelle to be relaxed around kids and it may be one of the only times they can learn to "touch gentle" Hopefully they can learn to touch gentle with dogs they meet, and not be rough with them. But I am always "leading the touch."


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I don't like confrontation, must be my English stiff upper lip!


Ah yes, the Brit ability to bite the tongue in every circumstance :toothy9:

However, when you think about it, my suggestion isn't "confrontation" - that word is like "communication", it takes more than 1 participant. So, if I look someone dead in the eye & say "Don't!" strongly, there is nothing they can say or ask in return, I've given them a direct order, they have no comeback & therefore it's not confrontation, it remains totally onesided, my side. And as someone mentioned, these idiots are nothing to you, you're never going to see them again, you owe them nothing so why allow them to steamroll over your wishes?

Believe me, after putting up with this sort of BS for a lifetime with silky bantams, african grey parrots, dogs, horses & human babies you ultimately end up hardening up if/when it's been unrelenting. I've had staggering drunks leering right into my baby's pram, ain't no way I was going to be sweet, quiet & obliging with that sort of nonsense!

I am, however, the first to help children, disabled people etc learn to pet animals properly, and will go out of my way to spend time with them/their parents/carers if they are pleasant.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

When i take charchi out, and have people approach him, i just say he bites, no problm they just keep on walking,i dont care, for lots of people wanting to pat him, my dog and i are out for a walk, and we want to enjoy the walk not keep stopping every 5 mins.people have got to learn not to just run up and ASUME the dog is ok to pat, thats just me anyway.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We have people offer us money for Bambi all the time. They keep upping the offer as if it is the money that is stopping us from parting with her, it is the weirdest thing. Some people just don't understand 'she isn't for sale'. We have also had people try and snatch her on one occasion.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

The way people behave around and respond to Chis absolutely amazes me. My boyfriend and I are about sick of comments such as "He's almost half a real dog!" and "Oh, look at the rat!" I mean, really? How rude.


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow thats a lot of stupid people stories. I have to say even though I am British I am quite rude and even when people try to stop me I carry on and pretend I haven't heard. 
The comment, 'what is it?' does it for me, I snap 'dog or Rottweiler' and stomp off!!
I like the 'don't word I think I'm going to use that too.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't allow random strangers out and about to hold my animals ~ but any opportunity for someone to have a moment with them I am all for in a big way. Mine are socialized so it isn't about that... but a lot of people view animals as disposable. To me, my family they aren't, they are family members ~ even my newest guy just under roof 2 weeks ~ I love him to bits. If allowing interaction strikes something in anyone we have visited with ~ the time spent was so well worth it ~ just on the chance that person keeps that with them and builds from it. Between animal abuse, animal neglect, animal theft, animal flipping, byb'n ~ it's worth it to me. And then there are families who don't permit pets in the home & their kids only get limited exposure when out & about ~ if I have a critter out with me I have time to share, time to stop ~ time to enjoy 99.9% of the time.

We're pretty fortunate around here, because for the most part people ask before they rub a dub dub. Like Dee though if they go to pick them up I don't have a bit of a problem saying Don't or No in a tone where they know without a doubt I mean total business.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

chaiteahuahua said:


> The way people behave around and respond to Chis absolutely amazes me. My boyfriend and I are about sick of comments such as "He's almost half a real dog!" and "Oh, look at the rat!" I mean, really? How rude.


Oh gosh, those comments really annoy me. I hear enough of it from my sister, who so kindly lets me know how much she hates Chihuahuas every chance she gets. 

Fortunately, I don't get a whole lot of those form strangers. I'd be pulling my hair out if I did!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Funny this story came up because I was just thinking the same thing. Right now, we are on a small vacation visiting my inlaws at their summer home. To get here, we had to take a 7 hour boat trip. I was worried about my girl because I didnt know how she would be. 
I had her on my lap and people were coming by saying "ooh look at the cute puppy" etc.

She was sitting there minding her own business, (she was an angel!) Then this lady comes up..."Oooohh a chihuahuaaaaa!!! Reaches out with BOTH hands, without asking and my girl got really stiff and snapped at her. I pulled her back and said "No! Sorry, miss but you didnt ask and she doesnt like to be handled by people she doesnt know". And she says "How can a cute little thing like that be so mean?" I told her "Shes not mean at all, she just doesn't like when people she doesn't know (or like) touching her" She did appologise and stuck around asking questions about her.

I know its mean but I was sort of glad she got snapped at because if my girl didnt do it, I might have  Ask first, please !!!


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 16, 2012)

I find that when one person comes over there is a flock of them and rupert gets quite scared so I say 'ok I'm going to have to start charging you for the show now!' they usually get the hint and go away!! How rude am I!! Just sick of it!
I dot get why people think they have a right to grab your dog and kalisse how surprised must that lady have been!! They think because the dogs are small that they have no emotion, like stuffed animals.maybe she will think twice before reaching out next time!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I actually won't let anyone hold Daisy. But if they ask I will hold her mouth for safety and let them pet her, but first they have to let her smell their hand, and than pet. But if you don't ask than you deserve what the hell you get, which is so far a growl and a light nip. But I also think Daisy feeds off of my emotions or physical signs because I am not very comfortable in public or around a ton of people and I think she can sense that.
Rocki is more social than Daisy and will handle when people pet her. God I think she would play with them if she was given the chance.

I guess around here people don't know what she is because I always gets asked what breed is she. Or if shes some new fangle miniture breed. So far no offers to buy her but hubby has finally let it be known hes scared of taking her with us anywhere because she could be stolen and he knows how attached I am to her. 

I did get asked with Rocki when she was a puppy by the electric guy (when they came and checked the boxes) if she was a miniture boxer, and if she would attack, so he noted we had a dog. The people before us had a pit apparently and chased the electric guy out of the yard. But when he asked if she was a miniture I started to laugh and saw he was seriouse. I told him no shes just a puppy. 

Even now I get asked when I take Rocki out if shes just a puppy. I say no shes 2but she still acts like a puppy, because shes on the smaller size of her breed. 

But I do get some strange looks, points, aawwss, how cute, when the girls are out on their walks with me. LOL of course polar opposites in size.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

thatrandomgirl said:


> Once I went to Petsmart with Stella and this kid came running up to us. She didn't bother asking to pet her or anything, but started doing it anyway. Then after I moved on, she grabbed a squeaky toy and kept sneaking up behind us around every corner and squeaking it to get my dog's attention. It was super annoying. Fortunately, Stella was a saint and tolerated it just fine.


That sounds incredibly annoying. It's a shame that child wasn't as well behaved as Stella!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Tiny said:


> This one time tiny and I were at the dog park and this man came up to me and offered to buy my tiny, he pulled out his wallet and offered all of his money! He had a dog too, a male chi name kudos. He said that tiny looked a lot like him and wanted to buy tiny for him as a mate/partner, I told him that she was spayed but he said he didn't want to breed them he just wanted kudos to have a lady partner that "suited" him lol. But yea, it's ridiculous how people react to chi's. I also agree that chi stealing is on rise! I'm so afraid of penny and tiny being stolen because of there size. Tiny and penny are the smallest dog at the dog park and in town it seems. I also have a lot of problems with attracting people and ESP children, they all run to penny in a frenzy and she runs under my chair in fear. This one time a girl ran off with penny in one hand!


I'm not sure if that's sweet or really weird! I'd be furious if someone ran off with Mylo, I wouldn't be holding my tongue then!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Ah yes, the Brit ability to bite the tongue in every circumstance :toothy9:
> 
> However, when you think about it, my suggestion isn't "confrontation" - that word is like "communication", it takes more than 1 participant. So, if I look someone dead in the eye & say "Don't!" strongly, there is nothing they can say or ask in return, I've given them a direct order, they have no comeback & therefore it's not confrontation, it remains totally onesided, my side. And as someone mentioned, these idiots are nothing to you, you're never going to see them again, you owe them nothing so why allow them to steamroll over your wishes?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they're all neighbours who live down my street who I see all the time! I do read his body language though and he loves the attention. As long as they're careful with him and don't do anything he doesn't like I don't mind to much. If they were doing anything potentially harming or something he Was uncomfortable with I would stop them immediately. I'm not having people ruining his socialisation with bad experiences. If it came to drunks I'd keep him way before they could get near and I'd be holidaying him and if I,had children they certainly wouldn't get near. A whole different side of me comes out when something or someone needs protecting. I've gotten into confrontation with parents and teenagers when my nephews and nieces have needed me to. 

I keep seeing children in the next street. They asked if they could stroke him and sat down so he could come to them. He got so excited! So I gave them treats and they got him to sit for them. It was harder getting Mylo to walk away from them than the other way around though!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It's horrible that some people would be so rude. I only get positive comments. I did get asked if he was a cat or a dog by an old man and a teenager asked if he was a micro dog. The worst comment I've gotten was my OH's dad said to him 'So I probably shouldn't refer to him as a rat in front of Melissa then?' Kalisee was obviously clever and knew she was a rude woman! Least she stuck around to educate herself. Some people know he's a chi, others are surprised because they don't seem to know that long haired Chis exist.


----------



## TessArooo (Jul 27, 2012)

When a friend of mine first got her chi...'Gizmo', She and her husband were walking into a Dunkin Donuts parking lot and a man and a woman arrived on their motorcycle. The woman jumped off the bike and ran over to my friend...she was holding Gizzy...and said "OMG! I want this dog! The guy comes over to my friends and said "How much?" My friend was aghast and said "He's NOT for sale!" The woman whined to her boyfriend and said "Mike...I WANT HIM!" Again, the guy says "How much? Everything has a price". My friend was so stunned, she and her husband abruptly turned around and went home. Sometimes bikers get a bad wrap...hell, I'M A BIKER! But that woman and her man were totally out of line. 

Edited to add: If someone ever did that to me, they'd be picking up their teeth with a broken arm! Just sayin'... LOL!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I once had a lady come up to me in a parking lot and attempt to buy Bella...when I told her she wasn't for sale her response was " everything has a price, you can always get another one " so I said ' you can't afford her " she got quite huffy and told me I had no idea what she could or could not afford...so I said " ok, I will sell Bella to you for $1,000,000.00 " she told me I was just being unreasonable and walked away...the irony is...I felt her behaviour was unreasonable  Who would sell their family member...and to a perfect stranger :foxes15:

I never let children pet Bella as I am not sure if Bella would nip or not, I suspect she might so its a flat " No , sorry, she isn't use to children " when asked...

Zari and Izzy are fine ...last week we stopped at a cottage to visit a friend and her little grand daughter was there ...she kept asking me to bring the girls out as they were in the car, ( AC on ) I explained to the little girl that Zari had a sick eye and the doctor made her all better by taking it out ...So I brought out Zari for her to pet...well she took one look at Zari and said " oh, she looks awful, you should have made the doctor put in another eye ! " Out of the mouth of babes  The grandmother was mortified but I quickly laughed and told the little girl she made a good point and the awkward moment passed


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

TessArooo said:


> When a friend of mine first got her chi...'Gizmo', She and her husband were walking into a Dunkin Donuts parking lot and a man and a woman arrived on their motorcycle. The woman jumped off the bike and ran over to my friend...she was holding Gizzy...and said "OMG! I want this dog! The guy comes over to my friends and said "How much?" My friend was aghast and said "He's NOT for sale!" The woman whined to her boyfriend and said "Mike...I WANT HIM!" Again, the guy says "How much? Everything has a price". My friend was so stunned, she and her husband abruptly turned around and went home. Sometimes bikers get a bad wrap...hell, I'M A BIKER! But that woman and her man were totally out of line.
> 
> Edited to add: If someone ever did that to me, they'd be picking up their teeth with a broken arm! Just sayin'... LOL!


Oh yes, totally out of line with a living thing that belongs to someone else but...

_OH WHAT I WOULD GIVE FOR A MAN LIKE THAT _mwahahahahahaha. I don't like diamonds and things, but he'd be buying me some land in the country (where there's no pythons, so in another State) and I'd have a sea of 100 Chis, an on-site puppy Nanny, heated 12"? deep pool, the finest irrigated clover lawn, a brand new hearse modified to be a puppy mobile, the paint job a work of art - oh I'd just create a Michael Jackson style "Puppy Ranch" like his, was it called _NeverLand _or something? 

Yup, I could easily overlook the perpetual oil aroma, the tats, the missing teeth, even the long flowing grey hair and beard that's all yellowed around the mouth, the beer & whiskey breath, and all that sterling silver skull, bat & dragon jewellery... what am I saying, NO I COULDN'T!!!!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't let random strangers pet my dogs and I have no issues telling them that. They aren't "mean" but they don't like to be cuddled by strangers! I used to let people pet them, but a little boy really scared Penny after he just ran up and picked her up w/o asking.. So I stopped allowing it.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I was holding Pico in a small crowd. I was talking to my mom and didn't notice a woman approaching quickly. She actually reached for Pico's face with both hands while putting jer face close to his... She actually looked shocked when he snarled and snapped! I wonder how she would feel if a complete stranger ran up and did that to her... Sheesh


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've had a few people ask how much I paid for him but that's it. A little girl asked and when I answered she said 'no wonder he's so cute!' sounds like all you ladies need to do is train your dogs to escape and find their way home and you'd make a fortune!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow...I'm actually quite surprised at the number of people here who don't like their Chi's to be petted by people. If I take my dogs out...I typically have them on a leash. The ones who don't mind being petted will approach folks for a pat or a kiss...those who do not will back away & I tell them they're a bit shy and either recommend them kneeling down & offering a hand to sniff or if I have treats...will give them treats to entise them. With my show Chi's...since I try to bring them everywhere, if we're in a store & I'm holding them I actually like having folks touch them. Keeps them being "ok" with anyone "handling" them. I won't let random people hold them for obvious reasons but there is no reason for my dogs not to be petted or given the opportunity. None of mine would ever just snap at someone. Matilda is my only fear biter & it would take someone cornering her & picking her up for her to bite. She enjoys being around people & will give a quick sniff and lick (happily & on her terms) but she does not like contact from people she doesn't know.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it really depends on the person for my dogs. They will go up to people and sniff, but they generally don't like to be picked up by strangers. I let people pick them up in the past, but like I said Penny was terrified after someone scooped her up w/o asking me, and since then has been nervous about others picking her up. I do let people pet them in my house or if my dogs are acting really friendly. I just don't want to risk them being scared and snapping- there are so many people that have been sued for their dog "biting" that it worries me. 

Lion will happily take treats from other people and will sit in guests' laps after he has warmed up to them, but it takes 5-10 minutes.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

chaiteahuahua said:


> The way people behave around and respond to Chis absolutely amazes me. My boyfriend and I are about sick of comments such as "He's almost half a real dog!" and "Oh, look at the rat!" I mean, really? How rude.


I could not agree with you more. Why do people think it's acceptable to say something disparaging about your pet??!! I don't even understand...you're right, it is just plain rude (among other things). I swear some people are too stupid to live.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Kalisee said:


> Funny this story came up because I was just thinking the same thing. Right now, we are on a small vacation visiting my inlaws at their summer home. To get here, we had to take a 7 hour boat trip. I was worried about my girl because I didnt know how she would be.
> I had her on my lap and people were coming by saying "ooh look at the cute puppy" etc.
> 
> She was sitting there minding her own business, (she was an angel!) Then this lady comes up..."Oooohh a chihuahuaaaaa!!! Reaches out with BOTH hands, without asking and my girl got really stiff and snapped at her. I pulled her back and said "No! Sorry, miss but you didnt ask and she doesnt like to be handled by people she doesnt know". And she says "How can a cute little thing like that be so mean?" I told her "Shes not mean at all, she just doesn't like when people she doesn't know (or like) touching her" She did appologise and stuck around asking questions about her.
> ...


It's mind boggling to me that someone would actually reach to grab your dog to hold it! Really?! That's insane. I don't think they'd snatch up someone's baby without asking.
You handled it better than I would have. I have NO problem letting people know what I think. :shock:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> Wow...I'm actually quite surprised at the number of people here who don't like their Chi's to be petted by people. If I take my dogs out...I typically have them on a leash. The ones who don't mind being petted will approach folks for a pat or a kiss...those who do not will back away & I tell them they're a bit shy and either recommend them kneeling down & offering a hand to sniff or if I have treats...will give them treats to entise them. With my show Chi's...since I try to bring them everywhere, if we're in a store & I'm holding them I actually like having folks touch them. Keeps them being "ok" with anyone "handling" them. I won't let random people hold them for obvious reasons but there is no reason for my dogs not to be petted or given the opportunity. None of mine would ever just snap at someone. Matilda is my only fear biter & it would take someone cornering her & picking her up for her to bite. She enjoys being around people & will give a quick sniff and lick (happily & on her terms) but she does not like contact from people she doesn't know.



As you've said, Heather, it just depends on the personality of each dog. None of mine were raised with children (and I have seen Bizkit snap at a child who reached without asking). I found that "socializing" a Chi isn't the easiest thing in the world either though. I mean, we don't even want to take them in public until they've had all their immunizations (4 months) and by then, mine were pretty much already set in their ways. However, we don't take them out in public a great deal period. It's just not necessary. We have a HUGE back yard and they get all the exercise they could ever want.
Bizkit is 10 y.o. and he's a little crab man with strangers (hell, for that matter, he'll snap at my 25 y.o. daughter and she used to be his owner!). He definitely doesn't do kids. And I don't think it's right to have my dogs aggravated to appease someone else so I don't allow it. If Bizkit is on my lap, no stranger should try to come close to me. My husband's uncle reached to hug me (I was sitting with Bizkit on my lap) and my husband said that Bizkit was snapping at his uncle (I couldn't see it). Granted, at his age he's not working with a whole lot of teeth but I can't take the chance.

Mia (3 y.o in June) deemed herself the mother of the gang. She acts like she has to protect Bizkit and Skylar and she does. I honestly don't know if she'd snap at a stranger (but she probably would). She's my neurotic baby. 

Skylar (will be 3 y.o. in September) is pretty friendly, I think. She just gets influenced by Mia. She is the one that I will let people pet (carefully and slowly) but, as I said, we're not out in public a lot so it doesn't come up often.

I think anyone who surprises a dog can potentially be bitten no matter how "nice" the dog. People should just treat animals with respect and they'd never have a problem. Is that asking too much? I think not.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't mind Pico being petted at all. In fact, I'm working to make him more tolerant of nice people. I do therapy work with our other dog, Gilda, and I'd love to share Pico with more people if I only could. I do mind people who think they can rush right up and swoop him off the ground or give him a hug. I'd be scared too if I were a little dude!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I definitely think people need to have decent doggy manners & some lack big time! LOL It's pretty sad. At the dog store I shop at I had my 2 show girls in last week & she kept chasing us around & going after them. She'd back off when they were obviously stand offish but...she kept coming after them. I was surprised because usually that place is pretty dog savvy (she's a new worker). And the 2 I'm showing are use to people touching them. Well...Evie isn't crazy about the idea but she tolerates it. LOL 

But I was just going on the basic "I don't like/let people pat my dogs in public" I was surprised at here. I think if I had a huge biter/nipper like you do I'd not chance taking them out into public either. But...socialization is key. I don't wait until puppy vacs are completed before I take mine out...never have. Because then they DO miss out on that vital period of socialization. I just don't let them down where other dogs have been until they're fully vaccinated & if I was aware of a huge Parvo outbreak I'd not chance it but our area is quite clean/safe for the most part. I just carry them around & have people fuss over them. I do realize sometimes it's genetics. Matilda was heavily socialized & started her nipping at 11 weeks despite our efforts. I worked with her constantly until 5 months or more w/no luck. BUT she does enjoy being out & about & around people...actual stranger contact is her vice.

I just think folks in general are a little over protective of their Chi's because they're their babies & ARE fragile but on the other hand in being over protective we kind of teach them the contact isn't ok & that is where some of nipping comes from. Chi's definitely aren't easy to socialize...there is such a fine line. They are instinctively weary of strangers/some people & to a point it's ok but...I don't believe a dog being aggressive when NOT cornered/pushed is not normal Chi behavior. It's a behavior that is learned from poor socialization & not enough boundaries/limitations.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love for Mylo to be petted when we're out, I just find the lack of manners annoying when people don't ask first. Mylo stops at most people we come across in the street because he thinks that every person is going to be his new best friend. A lot of people stop us and pet him so he thinks that everyone we come across will. He loves strangers and will get excited and roll over for them to stroke his tummy, he even jumped into the lap of a guy who lives a couple of doors down from me today. He's not a big fan of other dogs though so I'm trying to work on that but it's hard since I don't actually know anyone with dogs.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

AC/DC Fan said:


> It's mind boggling to me that someone would actually reach to grab your dog to hold it! Really?! That's insane. I don't think they'd snatch up someone's baby without asking.
> You handled it better than I would have. I have NO problem letting people know what I think. :shock:


I am not one to fly off the handle with strangers in public. Some people are imbosiles and don't know any better. ..I choose to confront politely as a first action, but if someone is going to insist on being idiotic (which she didnt, she stopped) they don't get my "plan B" speech.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I love for Mylo to be petted when we're out, I just find the lack of manners annoying when people don't ask first. Mylo stops at most people we come across in the street because he thinks that every person is going to be his new best friend. A lot of people stop us and pet him so he thinks that everyone we come across will. He loves strangers and will get excited and roll over for them to stroke his tummy, he even jumped into the lap of a guy who lives a couple of doors down from me today. He's not a big fan of other dogs though so I'm trying to work on that but it's hard since I don't actually know anyone with dogs.


Zues is the same lol! And he kinda wimpers if they don't pet him ha ha!! Both my chi's were raised with young children so are brilliant when it comes to strangers/children petting them - however I have been lucky enough that everyone tends to ask first and rightly so! 

We did have an occasion where this woman gave a snide remark about how he should be indoors in the sun - despite us having iced Evian water for him and carrying him so he didn't get tired. I don't mind that she said it - I welcome advise BUT she said it into the air with a smarmy tone - which was very annoying.

When we first got Zeus I remember this guy picking him up once when we were walking him , he was a little tipsy and my heart stopped but he was fine. My BF couldn't understand why I insisted he be kept on leash at all times either but after walking Isis to the park and having some young kids circling him on bikes repeatedly asking to buy the dog he understood they are at risk of being stolen. My BF is overprotective of them in some ways - he doesn't like people petting them but I understand the fuss they create - they're cute and sought after so I get why people kinda go mad when seeing them


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I love for Mylo to be petted when we're out, I just find the lack of manners annoying when people don't ask first. Mylo stops at most people we come across in the street because he thinks that every person is going to be his new best friend. A lot of people stop us and pet him so he thinks that everyone we come across will. He loves strangers and will get excited and roll over for them to stroke his tummy, he even jumped into the lap of a guy who lives a couple of doors down from me today. He's not a big fan of other dogs though so I'm trying to work on that but it's hard since I don't actually know anyone with dogs.


I'm in England too and can really relate to your posts. Romeo, my little one - isn't really a people person, yet everybody wants to approach him cos he looks so cute. I don't like it and he doesn't like it. One day, he'd had a long walk and I was trying to put him back in his carrier which he hates! A woman in her early 20s came up to us who I didn't know asked if she could hold him and I said, "No." - She looked shocked and horrified that I said, No, and she repeated, "No?" So I said it again and said he didn't like people he didn't know. So she stuck her finger in his mouth and he bit it!!! She deserved it! 

We now have Paco too and he loves attention from everyone (and he gets it!!!) So that's taken the pressure off Romeo! 

But i don't like people who just approach us - it's so rude... I don't mind the children who come up to us and ask nicely. I'll always show them how to pet them nicely and explain to be very careful with Romeo - but that Paco likes people. 

I was out with them recently and this bratty little kid went: "it's a chiwaaaaaawaaaaaaa!!!!! mummy, mummy, I want one! I WANT ONE!!!!!" She was really horrible - so I didn't let her stroke them! ;-) 

But we can't go for a walk without comments - most of the time I just smile like I've never heard a joke about them being little before!!!! But sometimes I just can't be bothered!!! 

I did have a go at a mum who's kid was riding up and down on a scooter in the driveway of my old flat. I picked the dogs up to let the kids pass us. But then he came back and drove his scooter right into us!!!! I was livid, (the dogs were ok because I was holding them like I always do when stupid people are around)... But I did say to the mum horribley to learn how to control her kids!!!! 

Rach


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

I cannot stand people who have bad manners around my dogs. They are socialized and go everywhere I go, but still at every crowd/festival there is at least one stupid or bad mannered person. The worst offender I have ever had was a guy who wanted to pet my little girl so bad he ended up molesting me! (At least I felt that way)

You see I wear long ankle length skirts a lot when I walk, it makes walking easier and cooler also they make a convenient hiding spot for my bashful girl. So this guy wants to pet her and she went behind me and sat, her signal that she wasn't comfortable, I asked him to please leave her be but he ignored me and came around me to pick her up and she ran under my skirt, he then preceded to lift my hem to get to her. I had a holey cow, that was way unacceptable. I mean, really? 

I get comments all the time about them and I try not to let it bother me but if you hear one joke you have heard it a hundred times. I get the comments about buying them and it makes me wonder what is truly wrong with a person to even ask. I would never ask to buy anything of theirs unless it had a for sale sign on it.

I seem to actually have more problems with adults than I do children, it is sad. Most children seem to hesitate enough for me to realize what they want and then according to my girls moods will I allow them to be petted and loved on.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

The problem I feel is that because of certain celebrity trends people don't take chihuahuas seriously as pets and part of our families as they would a collie or a labrador or even a staffy. They see them as play things and often feel like we just have them as toys IYKWIM so they don't take us as seriously as they would if we were walking a rotty. Its partial ignorance with some people but I always find it incredible how children tend to instictively know to show them respect moreso than adults - possibly because they appear bigger to them who knows?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Very proud of myself today, the grumpy old grinch (me) took my two tinies out of my purse (not a dog carrier), my Louis Vuitton Speedy purse, to let a sweet little 5yo girl cuddle them one at a time in the pet supermarked. Oh, she was so precious and gentle, of course I was also holding them as well as her. She just silently laid her head on the side as they snuggled into her neck, it was priceless and didn't move for ages bless her.

Then we encountered 3 x very young but MASSIVE British BullDogs, OMG they were to die for. The ladies were hilarious, really nice salt of the earth type people & they were telling us they'd just gone to spectate at an All Breed Dog Show where all the showies had been really, really rude to them, shooshing them away, telling them to "Move along, move along" etc. as they walked down walkways etc. They couldn't believe it and said everyone was "so rude and SNOBBY" - we just laughed & laughed, they paid more for their BullDogs than most of the showies would've paid for the entire packs, yet they treated them like the peasants. I see some things never change & just can't wait to strut around the Nationals myself in a few days with my mottley crew. God help any snobby cow who tells me to "move along" as it's public land, me & mine have just as much right to be there as they do, as they'll find out if they dare try to pull the showie attitude - almost makes me want to take a jar of fleas mwahahahahaha ('cept that would be mean to the babies .... ooh, leeches, I could take leeches, they won't attach to the dogs)


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Pax loves all the attention we get from people, (even though me and Romeo are fed up with it!!!) ;-) People always ask me where they can adopt a chi from and if they can have Pax if it doesn't work out!!! I'd NEVER give my baby up!!! As if I'd say, "Yeah - ok!"

I sometimes wonder if they'd feel the same if they'd met him when I first adopted him... Submissive urination everywhere, a bag of bones, flinching when anyone went to stroke him, and really grumpy and snappy when I tried to get him off my lap! So proud of my big baby!  

Nobody has ever asked if they could buy Romeo off me, ha ha! ;-)


----------



## Loveoscar (Jul 22, 2012)

Since I adopted Oscar a month ago I have had a TON of people rush up to me to coo and attempt to pet him. I always ask them to please very carefully let him sniff and of he growls to back off. I do not tolerate his growling under most circumstances but as he was very likely abused at some point in his past I am not comfortable pushing him to let just anyone pet him. He will only let me and my bf pick him up and although he seems to love kids, anytime a larger man is nearby he will growl and snap or hide behind me. It bothers me that people assume all dogs want to be handled by just anyone. Mine doesn't so please leave him alone!


----------

